
Is standardizing on IDE beneficial for your team? - shoarek
https://medium.com/@teodorsavin/why-standardizing-on-ide-might-be-ineffective-for-your-team-e958431581f7
======
bkanber
As a manager, I've seen this play out both ways. These days, great IDEs (and
IDE-ish-s) are easier to find (points at VSCode). But just a few years ago the
landscape was a bit bleaker, and I successfully introduced Jetbrains/PhpStorm
(and also vim keybindings ;) to many team members who otherwise would not have
ventured to update their workflow. They all loved it!

More recently, I've shown devs PhpStorm and, after trying it, they want to
stick with VSCode. I'm fine with that, as long as the PRs come in clean and
they're able to maintain their development environments otherwise.

------
coder4life
Last time this was mandated for me it was Eclipse. Slow as molasses and gets
in the way (way back in 2008 that is). IDEs should keep up with your typing,
not just eventually catch up to it, IN ALL CASES! A slow editor kills
performance for me

------
luxurytent
Agree with the conclusion.

What is output for eventual review needs to be standardized and consistent. If
a human has to nag about formatting or similar nuance, we’re doing something
wrong.

IDEs don’t define the output, but code formatters and linters do. That must be
standardized.

